# Plantation Almond Tea



## Domestic Goddess (Jan 28, 2009)

Plantation Almond Tea

2/3 cup sugar
1/4 cup lemon juice 
2 tea bags
2 cups boiling water
2 cups cold water
1/2 teaspoon almond extract
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

In a teapot, add sugar, lemon juice and tea bags.
Pour boiling water over tea mixture.
Cover; let steep about 10 minutes.
Remove tea bags.
Add remaining ingredients.
Cool to room temperature; refrigerate until completely chilled.
Serve over ice.


----------

